# USMB Lounge 'Guidelines'



## cereal_killer

Ladies and gentlemen welcome to the USMB Lounge! A place for friends, and 'enemies', to get together and talk about whatever (off-topic).

Political threads, religious threads, party affiliation threads etc DO NOT go in this area. Everyone will leave their politics, religious views, flame throwers and grudges at the door before entering. If you've visited the Coffee Shop then you know and understand the spirit of the forum. It's a lounge where you kick back, have a drink on us, listen to some good music (on your PC/Mac) and make some new friends.

*No Red "X'ing" members or starting threads to peacefully bash on members/groups on USMB.* Start a group if you wish to do that. Remember, the USMB Lounge is for off-topic use ONLY.

The forum will be lightly moderated, meaning we aren't going to be issuing infractions/warnings/bans if members can't set aside their differences. We'll simply remind the member to please be aware of what forum they are in and delete the comment. If it becomes an issue where a member cannot 'get along' in here, they'll simply be removed from the Lounge permanently. The ultimate goal is that the forum moderates itself and everyone respects the USMB Lounge when relaxing in here.

We do ask that members report any posts/threads that are not compliant so that we may handle it in a timely manner.

*Remember folks, the USMB Lounge is not a place to push an agenda, exclude certain groups/members, flame, fight, bicker, neg or talk politics/religion. It's a lounge to relax and enjoy the USMB community via off-topic threads and posts.*

We hope you enjoy the new forum! Have fun!!!!!

Come on inside


----------

